# portable Continuous lighting recomendations



## akarandom (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi

Im sure this has been already covered many times but I dont have the time to search for those posts.

I am looking to do some outdoor location work with continuous lighting and probably competing with some of those annoying street lights.

As usual I am on a budget and the little I spend the better.. Sadly this is the case all the time... 

I will be doing work with cars, just practicing at the moment. But I still want good equipment for when im doing proper work.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 21, 2010)

continuous lighting will not cut it outside unless you spend a lot of money like they use in the film industry


----------



## Alpha (Mar 21, 2010)

Generally speaking, I'd agree with the above. 

That said, the most important thing to keep in mind is color temp of the lights. Street lights tend to be very colored, and they also vary in color depending on the type of streetlight. Unless you like that color, you'll need to correct in post. The serious problem you'll face here is that most lights, whether constant or strobe, will be a different temp (color) than the street lights. That will make color correcting a nightmare, since it's virtually impossible to color-correct two different light temps simultaneously. For example, how do you correct and image that is both too orange and too green? Industry lights, like a Kino bank or something, will be very expensive. You can look second-hand for somehting like some older tungsten constant lights, but they get very hot and can be uncomfortable for your subject (if human). Anyway, I'd avoid trying to compete with street lights. The best you can do in an ideal situation is gel your own lights to match the street light color.


----------



## akarandom (Mar 21, 2010)

So say I find a spot with no street lights... Will it still not cut it?
long exposures are no worries.

The problem was that I wanted 2 strobes and remote triggers... $$$$$

which I dont have alot of.
ideas or do I just save for a long time?
I want to be in full control of exposure and everything, Also I want something powerfull.. asking alot I know


----------



## Alpha (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you live in a place where you could rent a setup for a day? All you'd need is a strobe, a light stand, and a flash meter. Typically that costs maybe $50usd per day? I'd reccommend starting with a single strobe.


----------



## keith foster (Mar 21, 2010)

Portable continuous lights that are as powerful as you are going to need will be expensive and eat power.  You will probably have to have a generator because batteries won't give you power for very long.

You could pick up portable shop work lights and long extension cords and then just pick locations where you can access a power outlet within 50 feet or so.   That would probably be your cheapest route.


----------



## akarandom (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok, so from the responses I may go compact strobe lights, Id love a 580EXII LOL


----------



## Alpha (Mar 21, 2010)

keith foster said:


> Portable continuous lights that are as powerful as you are going to need will be expensive and eat power.  You will probably have to have a generator because batteries won't give you power for very long.
> 
> You could pick up portable shop work lights and long extension cords and then just pick locations where you can access a power outlet within 50 feet or so.   That would probably be your cheapest route.



Talk about color temp nightmares :thumbdown:


----------



## akarandom (Mar 21, 2010)

Ill say!!

best bet is to get some vivitars and cheapo wireles releases... I definatly cant afford much. may have to wait for a while for this


----------



## table1349 (Mar 21, 2010)

akarandom said:


> Hi
> 
> Im sure this has been already covered many times but I dont have the time to search for those posts.
> 
> ...



Since you said any ideas would be appreciated I thought I would throw in my 2 cents.  (Your 5 cents since New Zealand no longer has the 1c & 2c coins. :mrgreen

You don't really indicate why you need the lighting. If your photography is a hobby/friends, then the suggestion given re: construction lighting is an acceptable solution.  

If however this is for business, you seriously need to consider good lighting.  Something like this, while not cheap, would be a good start.  Say one or two lights and a portable power pack.  As you business progresses you can relegate them to secondary uses as you acquire more and better lighting.  

Photography is a highly competitive business and a good understanding of the business, what tools it will take to succeed and more importantly HOW to  use those tools effectively if you wish to make any kind of go of it.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alpha said:


> keith foster said:
> 
> 
> > Portable continuous lights that are as powerful as you are going to need will be expensive and eat power.  You will probably have to have a generator because batteries won't give you power for very long.
> ...



True, but if someone used several of the same say Quartz work lights on stands and did a custom color balance before shooting it would work.


----------



## akarandom (Mar 21, 2010)

We no longer have the 5centes now, 10 cents is our cheapest lol.

Currently its a hobby- developing into business.
But not alot of funds as of yet. well no disposable funds at that.

I appreciate the ideas guys. alienbees would be nice. I may go buy a lotto ticket hahaaha. they are reasonable though.

SIGH<><><>  for now its going to be available light photography. its so much cheaper


----------

